# Horns in a Mazda CX-7 or CX-5



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm considering the CX-7 or CX-5 as my next car and was wondering if the dash lends itself well to a HCLD install. Looks like the curvature will work as an extension of the wave guide. The CX-7 is symmetrical but the CX-5 is not. I thought I read somewhere that the smaller the center console, the better, but I couldn't find that source.

The other issue for me is that I listen mainly to non-reference quality hip hop and EDM. I'm almost afraid that a nice system would be a waste, especially considering the cost of the equipment and complexity of install for these genres.

The alternative would be SLS 8s in a subless 3 way front stage. Appreciate any thoughts and thanks!

CX-7








CX-5


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Music is music and the better it is reproduced the more it is enjoyed. This is with the understanding that the music is well recorded. A high efficiency Horn system is very high resolution and seems to highlight the problems in material that is not well recorded and bring out the best of well recorded music.

If you are going with a manual you will want the MH. The dash in the CX7 does appear more conducive to a horn install. Smaller consoles are better generally for any system with speakers low and forward.

Eric


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

Thank you Eric. It would be an automatic due to the engine that I want. Leaning more towards the CX-5 due to fuel efficiency and placement of the DDIN. What challenges can I expect with regards to the asymmetric underdash? Install, maybe tuning? Does this up the degree of difficulty significantly?

I mentioned my musical genres since they generally don't feature instruments and thus staging is less "important." Kind of a silly point and not something major IMO


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

douggiestyle said:


> Hey guys, I'm considering the CX-7 or CX-5 as my next car and was wondering if the dash lends itself well to a HCLD install. Looks like the curvature will work as an extension of the wave guide. The CX-7 is symmetrical but the CX-5 is not. I thought I read somewhere that the smaller the center console, the better, but I couldn't find that source.
> 
> The other issue for me is that I listen mainly to non-reference quality hip hop and EDM. I'm almost afraid that a nice system would be a waste, especially considering the cost of the equipment and complexity of install for these genres.
> 
> ...












Here's some clones of the JBL horns from Pyle, in my 2014 Mazda6. Still coming together; it's going to be a few weeks.

More details here : Edge of No Control - Page 3 - diyAudio

Personally, I don't think the shape of the dash is any real issue. A 8" wide waveguide will control directivity down to 1700hz, so the majority of the compression driver's output is going *forward*, not backward. Therefore, the shape of the dash and the reflections off of it aren't much of an issue.

Obviously, those reflections are a bigger problem if you're putting mids there, or if you're using dome tweeters which have wide directivity.

My musical tastes lean towards EDM. A lot of dubstep, some hip hop and the occasional indie band. IMHO, with a system like this, the most important part is getting the subwoofer right.


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

You're an amazing source of info, PB. Thanks for the help! Huge honking horn, BTW. Looks like the same PE waveguides used in the Econowaves.

Doug


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Doug,

The asymetry of the dash is not an issue really it will sound and image well even with a height difference of a couple of inches. In some instances you can lower the driver side to match the passenger side, this complicates the install though and you have to create an underdash panel at the proper height. I would only go to that trouble if I were after a world championship in SQ competition.

Staging is not that important until you have had it, then it gets hard to listen to a system that doesnt.

Eric



douggiestyle said:


> Thank you Eric. It would be an automatic due to the engine that I want. Leaning more towards the CX-5 due to fuel efficiency and placement of the DDIN. What challenges can I expect with regards to the asymmetric underdash? Install, maybe tuning? Does this up the degree of difficulty significantly?
> 
> I mentioned my musical genres since they generally don't feature instruments and thus staging is less "important." Kind of a silly point and not something major IMO


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

douggiestyle said:


> You're an amazing source of info, PB. Thanks for the help! Huge honking horn, BTW. Looks like the same PE waveguides used in the Econowaves.
> 
> Doug


That's the one!

Here's a measurement of the Geddes waveguides, similar to what's in my reference speakers at home:










Here's a measurement of the Pyle:










Here's a mesurement of my Pyles, setup as a Synergy horn with cardioid midranges:










I'm not super thrilled with that hole at 1200hz, but squeezing 400hz-18khz out of one horn is sweet. I think I can 'fill' in the hole by tweaking the midrange chambers and ports.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

One time, while I was driving, the driver side horn got unthreaded on the right side and dropped on my right foot making the horn orient diagonally. I was listening to music at the time and it only sort of, kind of, changed the way the music sounded. It wasn't enough to make me want to pull over to attend to the sitch since I was on cruise control at the time.


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Here's some clones of the JBL horns from Pyle, in my 2014 Mazda6. Still coming together; it's going to be a few weeks.
> 
> More details here : Edge of No Control - Page 3 - diyAudio
> 
> ...


That link leads me to believe that you live in SD and not Manhattan 

I do vaguely remember one of your posts about a 10,000 watt concert in LA that destroys venues.

I'm closing in on the CX-5 but this jump to HCLD is a bit daunting from a technical, aesthetic, and equipment basis.

RE: Subwoofer and musical tastes. That is bad news for me; if not horns and PA midbass, the other option is a subless 3 way with the SLS 8.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

douggiestyle said:


> That link leads me to believe that you live in SD and not Manhattan
> 
> I do vaguely remember one of your posts about a 10,000 watt concert in LA that destroys venues.
> 
> ...


"subless electronic dance music" is an oxymoron 

Don't do it... It's going to sound weak.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> "subless electronic dance music" is an oxymoron
> 
> Don't do it... It's going to sound weak.


I will add a +1 to this....

I listen almost exclusively to underground electronic music. Subwoofers are essential.


----------

